# Ever let your Golden lick your plate?



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I never have...of course. :uhoh: :no:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Only when I'm finished..


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

No, not mine. I make them a plate of their own.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Who needs a dishwasher with a Golden....seriously...a few licks and into the cabinet the plates go....:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Who needs a dishwasher with a Golden....seriously...a few licks and into the cabinet the plates go....:


Ha Ha-love it, sounds like my husband's idea of conserving water and electricity. 

I always let my guys lick our plates after we've finished, best pre-wash around before going into the dishwasher. 

When I fix mashed potatoes I use my mixer to whip them up. I let the dogs lick the mixer blades, we call them _Tator-sicles._


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My two labs lick the diswasher every night. Beamer wants to, but I won't let him. I don't want him starting that habit that the labs have gotten into. Mom got them into it, I don't want my dogs to start.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

mamabear said:


> No, not mine. I make them a plate of their own.


LOL! 

Of course, I even feed Daisy a few morsels from my fork. We're like an old married couple now ... it's all good


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

And sharing ice cream. Amazing how quickly a Golden learns how to eat from a spoon. :banana:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am betting anyone who says they don't, isn't truthful. But not in the dinning room, only when we move the plates to the kitchen.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

To Ian'sgran...I love the sequence of photos!!!  Beautiful pup!!! From "baby faced" to "aristocratic".


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Oh sure! for the most part - He was at his most polite and well mannered )

Thanks for asking this question, as I'd forgotten those lovely moments with Bailey and can see his happy and hopeful face as real as real can be~


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course! And I also feed Sawyer from my fork. We also share popsicles and ice cream.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

All the time. But he has to wait until we're finished.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 3 look forward to it. Besides, it really makes dishwashing so much easier LOL


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, never.  When we load up the dishwasher our Min Pin is first in line, then Sadie gets her turn.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup, especially if I can't finish that last little half a cup worth of spaghetti. 'Waste not, want not' I was always taught.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> I am betting anyone who says they don't, isn't truthful. But not in the dinning room, only when we move the plates to the kitchen.


I don't. Period. Don't want to develop that habit with Daisy....

I do however, when I snack on peanut butter, I'll leave some on the spoon and let her lick it off.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

only when the plates are in the dishwasher, otherwise no. 
But Tito is really good at licking a lollipop. It's rather funny to see.
As far as peanut butter, it's much more entertaining to rub some on the roof of their mouths and let them lick it off than it is to let them lick the spoon. If you haven't tried it, you're missing some fun !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yup, of course. When I am finished I get up from the table and walk over to the sink area. Then all 3 dogs line up in a semi circle around me while I divvy up anything that remains on the plate. Then they get to lick the plate clean before it goes into the dishwasher 

As for peanut butter, every morning they each get a spoonful - Casey with his thyroid meds and fish oil, Faelan and Towhee with their fish oil pills.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Same here. And she loves watermelon and cantelope from my fork. The 'split-second rule' applies...she barely touches the fork!

Sometimes she wants my tuna dish after I've eaten it with just lemon juice. One lick and she looks at me like: "Bleggghhhh, you EAT THAT?"



penparson said:


> All the time. But he has to wait until we're finished.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It depends on what's on the plate.  

If it has bones or spicy stuff on it - no.

On Sundays, breakfast/lunch is my main meal. So I just made myself a farmers omelette. Which is 2 eggs, diced green peppers, cheese, big cherry tomatoes tossed in, chicken tenders (leftovers from last night's supper), and diced onions. 

I ate about half of that and put the rest on the floor for the boy. Better than throwing it away.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> It depends on what's on the plate.
> 
> If it has bones or spicy stuff on it - no.


That's a given for me-I always remove anything I don't feel they should have before giving them a plate.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy only got to lick plates a few times, my mom thought it was gross lol. But he aaaaaaaalways got to lick our spoons! especially if they had peanutbutter on them =p


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure...
but after we have eaten..
Both girls wait around for it...
Wife can always tell which plate or bowl I let them lick before she puts dishes in the washer, because there the ones that feel like "WD40"
slick as ice.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Just don't tell dinner guests. :lol:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If Ranger could talk, he'd say the best thing about moving back home is the dishwasher. Our old place never had one so he was completely unaware about the delicious goodness of leftover food on plates until we moved here. Now everytime the dishwasher is opened, he comes barreling out to the kitchen to 'help' with the dishes. They get put in the dishwasher, he takes a lick or two until he gets shooed away. He's fairly gentle and subtle about it so I didn't think it was a big deal...until he started teaching the foster pups how to do it. Needless to say, they are NOT subtle about it:










and it's embarrassing whenever non-dog people are over and help out with cleaning up the kitchen after a meal. I always take the dishwasher so I can tactfully shoo Ranger away but every once in awhile he slips by and licks a plate in front of someone. At that point, I have to go into the whole "what?! I can't believe he's doing that!! He's NEVER done that before!! How gross!!" and then I lead him away to his bed and give him a cookie.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

silental said:


> Just don't tell dinner guests. :lol:


Well, if it goes into the dishwasher afterwards, no harm, right?

Our dogs do not even have food bowls. We feed them from our cereal bowls which go right into the dishwasher after they're done and then restacked in the cabinet for human or dog use...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> Our dogs do not even have food bowls. We feed them from our cereal bowls which go right into the dishwasher after they're done and then restacked in the cabinet for human or dog use...


Getting a kick out of this one :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Of course, they are the pre wash cycle!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddy and I share noodles and meet in the middle.


----------

